# How to Replace a Garden Hose End



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

The confusion begins when -- it looks kind of like a _1/2" OR is it 5/8" hose etc. but it's measuring closer to 9/16"_ -- Well, if you thought the plumbing industry is screwed up the hose society is is a great compliment to that.:smile:
Consider this:
snip off an inch or two from the hose and take it to the hardware store to determine which seems to fit your application best. Now for the tip. That little plastic retainer that's holding all that together for the display can easily be removed with a small screwdriver to test the fit to your hose then returned to the package without damage if it seemed to be a reject at the moment. 

Pictured is 2 hoses that defiantly measured different but the 5/8" was the replacement for both hoses although the green hose had a larger opening and required heat from a cup of water heated for 99 seconds in the microwave to soften. Age, material of manufacturer and wall thickness of hose can all be a factor.


EDIT: EDIT:


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

I have a 3/4” hose that got punctured about 5 feet from the end. I had PEX supplies, so I used a brass coupling and a couple of stainless pinch rings. Not a drop of leakage.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

I have repaired many of them over the years, in different ways.

They used to make crimp on ends, and splices.

I have taken the proper sized copper nipple, and 2 heater hose clamps from the auto repair section, and inserted the nipple in the hose, and installed a hose clamp on each end. 

It seems that every few years there is a new " WIDGET" created to repair hoses. 

Now those plastic saddle things.


ED


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

I use these things along with strong metal replacement hose ends. Get the tool and figure out what size clamps you need. I got a small assortment that I keep around for various projects. Not sure what size works for hoses, been awhile since I have repaired one. These are great for making custom length hoses.


https://www.homedepot.com/p/The-Plu...SuHMSOfOWqE4wmLl2uBoCOA0QAvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

I need to keep mine smooth as possible. I've used Balen Wire and that works ok but doesn't pull through the sage brush very well.:smile:


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

SeniorSitizen said:


> I need to keep mine smooth as possible. I've used Balen Wire and that works ok but doesn't pull through the sage brush very well.:smile:


In that case those old style crimp down ones worked well.

Sage brush can get quite big, and even "high center" smaller vehicles.

I have seen it 6' tall in places.


ED


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

de-nagorg said:


> In that case those old style crimp down ones worked well.
> 
> Sage brush can get quite big, and even "high center" smaller vehicles.
> 
> ...


OFF TOPIC: and it makes Prong Horn taste terrible. :vs_mad:


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

LOL... sage brush... here in suburbia alls I worry about is running over the hose end with my car and flattening it, at least the cheap original ones. The one I crimped on in that photo is thick brass so it ain't going anywhere.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

SeniorSitizen said:


> OFF TOPIC: and it makes Prong Horn taste terrible. :vs_mad:


But they eat it a lot. 

The secret to keeping the taste away, is in the skinning and cleaning process. 

If any of the hair touches the meat, you get the nasty taste, so carefully skinning them is in your best interest.:wink2:


ED


----------

